# Toronto



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone what is the deactivation mark is in Toronto area. I have 200 rides, 165 rated. My overall rating is 4.76 at the moment. However, I am assuming its going to go down a little bit, since I had some really bad riders in last few days. Everyone I talked to gives me a different answer. Some claim its 4.4 and others say its 4.6.


thanks


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Ratings dont mean anything till you do 500 rides. Nobody really knows what the deactivation rating is. Its proprietary info and keeps the drivers sacred . Some say 4.5 is retraining. Latest settlement with cali drivers states Uber will let drivers lnow with warnings and no sudden deacts.Also they will be a little more lenient with the NACO in order to maintain IC status.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

4.78 here in London Ontario and I don't care. Only care about your total profit after expenses.. no other numbers or stars should matter.

Uber off!!


----------



## UberTorontoNewbie (Sep 6, 2016)

If in any consecutive 25 rides rating goes less than 4.3. You get an official mail telling you that you need minimum 4.5 in next 50 rated trips. If you don't meet that you are deactivated permanently

This is for GTA. Varies from city to city


----------

